# Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??



## simon (24. Feb. 2008)

hallo liebe teichaner
hier seht ihr meine rasenfläche
           
ich finde es total langweilig,und muss da was ändern
leider hat mir meine frau nen grossen teich,palme und nen miniteich mit seerose drin  verboten 
einen kleinen apfelbaum darf ich aber  
es sollten aber noch 1-2 andere sachen auf die fläche die nicht zu gross sein sollten,wenn jemand ne idee hat   bitte her damit
gruss simon


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

wie wäre eine schön gestaltete grillecke?
einen selbstgebauten grillkamin und eine gemauerte kleine ablage daneben,-darunter platz für grillholz?

wenn es nicht soo aufwendig sein soll..
du könntest aus alten pflastersteinen ein rondell machen und mittig eine öffnung, rund, ca 0,80m
darüber  einen schwenkgrill und rund um das rondell einfache sitzbänke.
zB aus halben baumstämmen.


grüsse ulla


----------



## chromis (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Hallo,

wie wär's mit einem Kiesgarten?
Sieht gut aus, ist pflegeleicht und es gibt sehr schöne, interessante Pflanzen dafür.
Google spuckt zu diesem Thema eine Menge Infos aus.

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Hier vielleicht noch eine kleine Anregung incl. Sitzplatz:
http://www.rhs.org.uk/chelsea/2007/exhibitors/courtyardgardens/brinsburyImg2.asp


----------



## Kurt (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Hallo Simon.

wie wär´s mit einer Kräuterspirale - endend in einem Sumpfbeet für __ Wasserminze und andere passende Kräuter.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Hallo Simon.

Ich finde die bisher genannten Ideen wirklich gut - was sagt Deine Frau dazu?

Was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre ein Steingarten. Entweder für die gängigen Steingarten-Gewächse, oder für winterharte Kakteen.
Einfach nur ein oder zwei Sachen (__ Sommerflieder, große Strauchrosen?) drauf pflanzen, sieht m.M.n. etwas komisch aus.  

Wenn das alles nix für Deine Frau ist... was hat sie denn für Hobbys oder Vorlieben?


----------



## newman71 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Vorschlag:
1. Grillecke --> ganz wichtig.
2. kleines Kiesbeet mit kleinem Kugelbrunnen aus Stein, Edelstahl o.ä.

Uwe


----------



## Eugen (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Hallo Simon,

ich habe bei einem Bekannten vor Jahren ein "trockenes Flußbett" angelegt.
Mit Kies div Körnung (Mainkies würde auch gut zu deiner Mauer im Hintergrund passen) , Sand und Treibholz.
Als Untergrund durchlöcherte Folie nehmen, hält das Wasser etwas, sodass man gut was anpflanzen kann.
Platz für ein Apfelbäumchen daneben wär da auch noch.

Einfach die Phantasie spielen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Servus Simon

Schaut sehr nach "Schattenlage" aus  

Die Vorschläge von Annett und Kurt könnte ich mir gut vorstellen  

Ein Kiesbeet wäre auch nicht schlecht  

Ein Rosenbeet mit Buchseinfassung wäre was "Klassisches".


----------



## simon (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

hallo zusammen
waren alles super vorschläge*o-ton meine frau*der rasen bleibt
naja nun hab ich wenigstens 2 bäumchen reingesetzt.
wollte euch mal teilhabenlassen
 
an den gelben stellen auffm rasen erkennt man schnell den zweck fürn hund 
gruss simon


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat eine Gestaltungsidee??*

Hi Simon,

was hat denn deine Frau gegen einen Teich? Selbst ein Teich, der nur aus einer Flachzone besteht und ordentlich bepflanzt ist, sieht nicht nur gut aus, er zieht ebenfalls viel Viehzeug an. Und das Argument, warum keinen Teich, würde mich doch einmal interessieren.
Außerdem muss ein Mann tun, was ein Mann tun muss. Und da muss die eigene Frau (evtl. auch die nicht eigene) u.U. auch einmal hinten anstehen  

Wenn dein Gartenstück einen Teil besitzt, der viel Sonne abbekommt und nicht auf die Wetterseite zeigt, könntest du evtl. ein Insektenhotel bauen. Ich habe bei mir ein kleines stehen, das ich vor 3 Jahren installiert habe. Die letzten 4 Wochen war da ganz ordentlich Flugbetrieb. Auch meine beiden Töchterlein mit 2,5 und 4 Jahren stehen jeden Tag davor und schauen den Solitärbienen zu. Und mit einem Schaukasten kann man sogar "von der Biene bis zum Ei" alles verfolgen.

Gruß, Markus


----------

